# PNW climber possibly relocating to Ann Arbor area



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 18, 2007)

Fully geared, skilled, friendly, safe, dependable, drug-free Seattle area climber possibly having to relocate to Ann Arbor area on family business and wondering what tree service market is like there.

I would be interested in joining a good, professional tree service within 60 miles or so of Ann Arbor...does this possibility exist? Detroit/Ann Arbor area tree services let me know! Thanks!

Oliver


----------



## aspenpts (Jan 20, 2007)

*Ice Storm*

I know this is not what you posted for. If you are married it is possible we would have work for her as well.

We are currently looking to top notch climbers to assist in the ice storm clean up as well as future work in other areas. Must be motivated and high producers with safety being formost. Looking for people willing to make a commitment to a great company and great team. Travel is manditory. CDL is required and loader truck expereince is a plus. Must pass a thorough background check.

Kent Petersen
Petersen Companies, Inc.


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 21, 2007)

> having to relocate to Ann Arbor area





> I would be interested in joining a good, professional tree service within 60 miles or so of Ann Arbor...does this possibility exist? Detroit/Ann Arbor area tree services let me know! Thanks!



aspenpts, pretty clear your opportunity isn't for me...a harmless shoutout though, I guess.

MUCH THANKS AGAIN to those who PMed from out in Detroit/A2 areas!


----------



## Dixon (Feb 1, 2007)

*potential opportunities here in Ann Arbor MI for PNW climber*

gitrdun,

Just saw your post today. Let me know if you are still looking for employment with a quality tree care company in Ann Arbor...we're always looking for the right people. We run a safe, efficient operation with lots of good equipment and room to grow.

Dixon


----------



## FARMBOSS (Feb 5, 2007)

*re*

I might be interested for someone long-term come spring time let me know if your still interested


----------



## Stoermer (Feb 12, 2007)

*Ok, seems that A2 is the place to be..*

Well, I guess that I am in the same boat with gitrdun. I am also looking for work in the A2 area. I started out there climbing about ten years ago, but life seems to be bringing me back to my roots.

Stoermer


----------



## Scott Selby (Mar 10, 2007)

*Scott Selby*

Saw your post about possibly moving...however, if you end up staying the area, please contact me if you are interested in a job with the best company in Seattle. Thanks.
Scott Selby
Four Seasons Tree Care, Inc.
206.396.2480


----------



## Stoermer (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hey*

Yes, I'm planning to move back to the A2 area this summer. Will get in touch to your cell#. I'll be in the A2 area for a few days this month, the 17-20.

Stoermer


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Mar 13, 2007)

*times are a changin'*

Thanks Scott,

The move is about centered on the fence right now. Coming baby will force some changes! Don't get me wrong, I love working out here (even in the wind in that tall poplar top yesterday More family in A2.


----------

